# Internet et paiement par carte bancaire.



## al02 (16 Décembre 2000)

Internet et paiement par carte bancaire.

Bonjour à tous,

Pensez-vous quil soit risqué de communiquer sur Internet ses coordonnées de carte bancaire pour effectuer un paiement en ligne ?
 -----------
Surfer, cest surfait !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------


----------



## ficelle (16 Décembre 2000)

salut.
ca fait un peu plus de trois an que j'utilise ma carte pour regler sur le net, et je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises surprises. je croise les doigts.
a+


----------



## Jeko (16 Décembre 2000)

Moi aussi et jusqu'a présent pas de problème


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2000)

ya pas de probleme....

vive le cybercommerce!!

------------------
mlemono


----------



## pinpin (16 Décembre 2000)

y a pas plus de risque que pour une commande par telephone ou tu donne ton N° de CB,
mais il est normal de faire attention et de ne pas le donner a n'importe quel site ( faut pas non plus chercher les probs).


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2000)

Donc, en principe pas de problèmes.
Par contre, pour payer aux USA, une simple carte Bleue ne suffit pas ?
Laquelle convient ?
----------------------
Surfer, cest surfait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------


----------



## JackSim (16 Décembre 2000)

Les cartes acceptées sont toujours spécifiées sur les sites. Les standards sont MasterCard, EuroCard, et Visa.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2000)

merci à tous de vos réponses.
-------
Surfer c'est surfait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2000)

Pour les plus paranos, il existe une méthode assez simple pour acheter tranquillos sur le net.

Je bosse perso dans l'ecommerce, alors je ne peux que promouvoir ce type d'achat, mais croyez-moi on en voit des vertes et des pas mûres. Et même de la part des plus gros sites... Sans parler des hackers qui augmentent leurs attaques pour dénoncer les lois du marché mondial et démontrer de l'extrème fragilité d'une économie ecommerce.

Parmi les perles qui me font rire, ce sont les sites qui oublient de protéger le back-office de leur boutique on-line. Résultat, certains moteurs de recherche indexent de telles pages et vous pouvez tomber au hasard des réponses de ces moteurs, sur des pages listant des commandes en attente avec identité, n° de CB, date de validité en tapant tout simplement des mots clés anodins en rapport avec les cartes bancaires sous Voila, Altavista ou d'autres.
Et pourtant, les listes en question affichaient fièrement: Paiement Sécurisé, Cryptage etc... Comme quoi, la sécurité du paiement en ligne ne s'arrête pas à la simple transaction...

Concernant cette méthode, elle consiste à ouvrir un compte bancaire dans une banque. Ce compte bancaire ne servira qu'à vos achats sur le net, prenez une Carte Bancaire pour ce compte, exigez aucune autorisation de découvert auprès du banquier, et mieux encore, spécifiez lui l'usage de ce compte pour qu'il comprenne bien de refuser toute demande de paiement inopportune.
Vous n'aurez plus qu'à virer avant tout achat en ligne suffisemment d'argent sur ce compte pour être sûre que tout abus sur votre carte est impossible, puisque vous n'avez pas donner votre accord à votre banquier pour descendre en dessous de zéro.

Mais de toutes façons, rappellez vous que tout achat fait avec votre carte sans votre signature est tout à fait contestable auprès de votre banquier. Et qu'il doit SUR VOTRE SIMPLE BONNE FOI procéder au remboursement du montant contesté.
C'est stipulé en gras dans tous les contrats Vente à distance Carte Bancaire que souscrive les marchands (en ligne ou en VPC postale): Ils acceptent de payer les pots cassés si l'achat est contesté.

A vous lire.

[Ce message a été modifié par pierrelyon (edited 16 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2000)

Pour terminer, une dernière question :
Quand on règle aux USA par carte bancaire un shareware de 20 $, quel est le montant des frais ?
Pour 20 $, combien cela revient en francs français ?
(Je pense aux sharewares comme : PrintToPDF ou icWord)
-----------------------
Surfer, cest surfait !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2000)

Pour répondre à Pierrelyon:
Effectivement, cette méthode est sans doute la plus sure, mais est-ce que le jeu en vaut la chandelle :
ouvrir un compte spécial et payer les frais dune carte Visa pour un achat ponctuel, cest jouer la sécurité, mais cela coûte cher !
Merci du conseil, jen ferai bon usage.

------------------


----------



## PowerMike (16 Décembre 2000)

Ouaip, y a tellement de gens qui achetent par Internet ... faut espérer que les hackers s'en prendront à d'autres qu'à nous ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2000)

il y a autant de risques d'arnaque à la carte bleue sur le net que dans la vraie vie.
dernière mésaventure d'un amis : en déplacement aux US, il loue une voiture chez un loueur style hetz ou avis (une grande enseigne). En caution, il doit laisser une empreinte de sa carte amex. quelques semaines plus tard, surprise : un débit de plus de 5000 balles en dollars, et drôle, les intitulés des dépenses sont des titres bien pornos. Il fait obstruction et porte plainte.
l'enquète aboutit sur deux employés du loueur qui ont utilisé l'empreinte de la cb pour commander des dvd x sur le net.
pas de panique, les arnaques sont tout de même isolées, et on est quand même bien protégés, puisqu'on peut facilement contester une dépense faite sans le code secret de sa carte.


----------



## bengilli (18 Décembre 2000)

j'ai fait une bonne vingtaine d'achats en ligne et je n'ai pas eu de problêmes. Comme le dit Pierrelyon il existe des recours en cas de problêmes, donc il faut bien surveiller ses relevés bancaires après un achat sur internet.
Ca doit être très dur pour un hacker de récupérer vos coordonnées bancaires, alors que c'est très simple pour un cafetier de noter ca quand vous payez au comptoir. Donc pas de psychose, seulement c'est la carte bleue qui est a revoir.

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Number One (19 Décembre 2000)

Je ne crois pas que ça soit aussi dangereux que les médias veulent le faire croire Récement, j'ai acheter mon Mac sur l'AppleStore et VISA m'a téléphoné pour savoir si c'était bien moi qui avait passé commande et si je le voulais toujours (quelle question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ils doivent demander à partir d'un certain prix. Donc NO PANIC ! Et comme le dit Bengilli, c'est pas plus dangereux que de donner sa carte à la fin d'un repas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## bengilli (19 Décembre 2000)

merci n°1, j'aime bien quand tu me cites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais le plus souvent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme le dit si bien Bengilli ( god of MacG ) ca sera nickel!!!
mouhahhahhahhahahahha

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## iSylvain (12 Juillet 2011)

OMFG  tu as fait fort.Remonter un sujet de 2000.Felicitaitions (y)


----------



## Nyrvan (13 Juillet 2011)

Et tout cela pour faire de la pub à sa société ><


----------

